# Shindigz - Flash sale and regular sales



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone is looking for banners or some props etc., Shindigz has a Flash Sale today only, Tuesday 12/11, expires at 7:59pm PST -- 20% off your Order. Code HOLIDAY20.

Otherwise they have an ongoing Deal of the Week sale which is 10% off Sitewide Plus Free Ship (on orders $79+) with Code HOLIDAYZ. This expires 12/17/18 at 11:59pm PST. 

If you are just looking for a Banner, through 12/18/18 at 11:59pm PST, they have a 25% off Banner sale. Code is 25OFFBAN.


They do have a special up to 75% off Halloween Sale area to check out as well: https://www.shindigz.com/halloween-sale/c/15215


----------

